# Gentoo on Powerbook G4

## jasonlee9

Anyone? I've been looking thru the PPC installs on this machine, but haven't tried it yet. I was gonna pick up a new pc laptop, *but* I got extra space on my Tibook, so I might as well see if I can use that. I have successfully installed Suse on a PPC Mac before, but I'm not sure if anyone has successfully set up Gentoo on this specific Powerbook.

Please lemmie know. Thx!

----------

## rac

 *jasonlee9 wrote:*   

> I'm not sure if anyone has successfully set up Gentoo on this specific Powerbook.

 

While I can't speak for older TiBooks, I have Gentoo running on a Rev III

800MHz, although the CPU runs at 667MHz under Linux.  We are working

on improving this, and I think it's a kernel issue, not a distro issue.

----------

## zojas

what about the modem? i hear the newer ones use software modems. any hope of a driver? can we get the source to the darwin driver from apple?

----------

## peschmae

are there no problems to run the linux/unix X - Programs with a mouse with only one button?

Greetz Peschmä

----------

## zojas

the kernel has a patch so that you can map a keyboard key to be the second and third mouse buttons

the gentoo ppc install guide has instructions in the 'extras' section on how to do it.

----------

